# Fostering - kicking the idea around



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

We recently lost our dear Bella. In December we purchased a GSD puppy. We were hoping the pup would put some life back into Bella and get her up and moving a little more but sadly that didn’t work. Bella did tolerate Miikka all right, but she had bad hips and wasn’t up to running around with her. Then, one day last week she was unable to move at all. Our vet came and took a look at her and did what he could but the following day he came back and put her to sleep. She most likely had a stroke. Today we picked up her ashes. The pet mortuary did a wonderful job with everything and I am very glad I decided to get her ashes returned to us but I sure do miss my Bella. Anyway, enough of the sad talk. 

The purpose of this post is to ask about being a rescue person. Actually, I’m interested in fostering dogs - not keeping them indefinitely. I’d like to hold and caring for the dog until a suitable family is found. I’m quite sure a dog would be happier in a loving home as opposed to a kennel someplace, no? I know there are folks on this board that rescue GSD’s but do they end up keep the dogs? Or do they do what I am inquiring about, which is fostering dogs? 

Since Bella is gone now, I was thinking Miikka could use a playmate, hence the foster-parent idea. There is a cocker spaniel in our house but he is gone almost all day long. Sometimes he’s gone for many days at a time. You see, Buddy is actually my dad’s dog. Buddy usually sleeps here at our house. However, he goes to my dad’s everyday and is there from about 10:00am to 8:00pm. Sometimes he’ll spend the night over there. Sometimes he is there for weeks at a time without coming back over here. It all depends on how my dad is feeling.

So, at this point I am just kicking around the idea of fostering. I’d like to know what’s involved and if there are others here that foster. Are there such programs? If so, whom would I contact? What is involved? My final question is this; When the time comes to give the fostered dog to its new family, how do you do it? I mean, I’m sure you fall in love with the fostered pet, so how then do you give it up? I think that would be the hardest part of all. 

As always thanks for the help/advice!
Cheryl


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I foster. 
I volunteer with Austin German Shepherd rescue, which is a wonderful and very well-run organization. I'm able to tell them what type of dog I prefer (young or old, quiet or playful, male or female, smaller or larger, gets along with dogs, cats, kids, etc.) I'm also able to pass on any dog I'm unable to take or don't feel right about. 

Now that I've been doing this a few years I can go to the shelter, evaluate the dog, and bring him or her home myself but when I first started a more experienced volunteer would evaluate the dog, keep him/her a few days, and bring him/her to me. 

Honestly, I don't really "fall in love" or "bond" with a foster dog. In fact, by the time they're adopted I'm usually kind of ready for it to be just me and my dogs again. That probably makes me a terrible person. 

I say you should find a good rescue organization around you and inquire about fostering. You'll have to fill out an application and do a home visit. What's the worst that could happen? You figure out fostering isn't you and one dog's life gets saved.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

first i want to say how sorry i am for the loss of your girl and thank you for doing that final favor for her. 

the need for fosters is critical. they are the backbone of rescue. there are never enough. check out the rescue you decide to foster for really thoroughly and good luck to you. i have found that helping these dogs is one of the most gratifying things i've ever done!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Good for you considering fostering!

I would say, first and foremost, that you are going to need the backing of a reputable rescue. DO NOT attempt this on their own. There are a lot of horror stories about people trying to foster and rehome dogs.

What makes a good rescue? One that is picky as heck! They need to ask for vet references, regular references, and require a home check. They need to ask you 5000 questions on your theories with training, nutrition, and day to day care of dogs. 

I would also try and make sure that the rescue is going to give you an adequate support system. Fostering dogs is NOT easy. There are so many things that can go wrong, you need to be able to make a phone call and have someone at your disposal to bounce ideas off of. Our first foster was supposed to be a easy, cute little 4 month old. Cute? Check! But, surprise! She was food and possesion agressive with other dogs. Totally not what you would want your first foster to be! BUT...I had a "mentor" that I could call for help and ideas and was able to come over to our house to see exactly how the puppy was acting. 

You might also want to start volunteering with a possible rescue for other things first (ie doing transports). That way you'll have a good idea if they will be a good fit for you.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the help/advice!! I really appreciate your input!! Fostering will be something we will have to think long and hard about. There is one issue that may prevent us from fostering. That would be our cat. She's had a heck of a time adjusting to our new puppy (Miikka wants to play, the cat does not!). Not too sure how well she would handle big, strange dogs coming in and out of HER domain. 

I would NEVER try to do rescue myself. I can’t imagine why anyone would! I’m not a lazy person but that’d be a bit too much for me!! In fact, I’m fine with taking “orders” from someone else! All I am looking at doing is taking a dog (one at a time!) into my home, feeding it, loving it, and caring for it until he/she gets a new forever family. 

I think it is very good that the rescue groups do thorough background checks and/or reference checks, including checking the fostering home. I’d have absolutely no problem with someone coming to my house to check us out. I’d be more concerned if they DID NOT check people out. 

I agree that, as a newbie (if we decided to do this), a good support system would be essential! I don’t think I would want to do it if there were not good helpers. 

I think the idea of starting off as a volunteer is great!! In fact, I think I might do just that!! 

Well, thanks again!!

Cheryl


----------

